# Mr Stallone



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

My Wife has nagged me into doing a male portrait. So I began this pic of Sylvester Stallone yesterday, still a bit of a way to go - critiques please!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

"Hey this is Mr Balboa - Yeah that's me"


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! Too funny. I really like this. As far as critique - your skills outshine mine. The only thing I would do is maybe make some folds or add a little depth to his shirt. Other than that..I will leave the critiques to George. I personally think its great.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Chanda

Excellent! I'm glad I made you laugh, as that was the idea. Yes I agree - I will detail the shirt, there's a good deal more shading to do in general. I'm honored that you should give me such a good thumbs up - thanks very much. If you look closely, I do believe Mr Bilbao has now got a slight smile on his face!


----------

